# Stick Blender



## Kamahido (Mar 31, 2016)

I am looking to buy a new but better stick blender. Anyone care to post their awe-inspiring weapon of choice?


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a cusinart in rockin raspberry (the color totally makes it better). It's a workhorse.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 1, 2016)

I too have a cusinart.  It is a workhorse and going strong at 4 years now. I put my cheapie one away as a backup when I got the cusinart.


----------



## lawlbee (Sep 2, 2019)

I got a BRAUN when my daughter was a baby and it was on its last legs when she got me a replacement Braun. She was 21 so it lasted 20+ years. I've had the new one for 3+ years now and I use it more than once a day usually. 
I have the MR 400.


----------



## Cellador (Sep 2, 2019)

I also have a Cuisinart .


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Sep 2, 2019)

this post happened at a good time for me--I am wanting to get another SB   thanks


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 2, 2019)

I highly recommend this particular model of Hamilton Beach. I'm still using the same one I bought 13 years ago for soap-making, and it's still going strong. I like it because the design of the bell is perfect for soap-making. I never have to 'burp' it, and it never creates bubbles in my soap batter. Looks like it has gone up in price, though, from I bought mine 13 years ago ($19.00 back then).


IrishLass


----------



## Swessie (Oct 19, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> I highly recommend this particular model of Hamilton Beach. I'm still using the same one I bought 13 years ago for soap-making, and it's still going strong. I like it because the design of the bell is perfect for soap-making. I never have to 'burp' it, and it never creates bubbles in my soap batter. Looks like it has gone up in price, though, from I bought mine 13 years ago ($19.00 back then).
> 
> 
> IrishLass


I also bought two of these about ten years ago recently decided the duct tape holding the stick to the motor  needed replacing. Wow! from $19.99 to $49.00! I went to Walmart and saw a Kitchen Aid for the same price and thought ok that should  be great...ha the piece of junk comes apart every time and I have to fish it out of my soap. Think I'm going back to old reliable.


----------

